# Making an aeroponic garden



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

can i use the same NPK/iron dry ferts for my nutrient solution as i do for my aquarium?

pics to come

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

yes you can! ferts are ferts.

the ferts you use in your tanks are growing your plants underwater same as they grow above the water. injecting co2 into a greenhouse has the same positive impact on plants as it does underwater too.. plants are just plants, not counting difficult ones like orchids and carnivorous plants, most fruit and flowers you will find in gardens will benefit from tank ferts.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

im taking an ei approach to this. and i will


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

The dry ferts we use in the tanks originally came from agricultural supply. So, returning it to its original purpose is just fine!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

here it is at last

equipment:
20 gal rubbermaid tote from home depot $7
eco plus submersible pump (ebay) $24-ish
3'' net pots (ebay) $5
pvc 1'' $0.75 2feet from home depot
pvc 2'' $1 2feet from home depot
micro spray heads $5 for 10 on ebay
pvc end 2'' end caps $0.35 each
closed cell gasket foam from ACE hardware $6 (must be closed cell or it will leak
Grand total $49

these usually sell for like 100-400$$ at a store or on the interent. so there you go a DIY aeroponic garden

any questions feel free
using EI dosing for a guide

enjoy

oh and for those of you who you think as such....... ITS BASIL !!!!
when i go to korea i will be keeping dwarf tomato plants


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

had to restart i will be growing tomatoes in it this time
Micro tom and Red robin


----------

